# Torrefied Wheat



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/3/04)

I am brewing a recipe from BYOBRAAH tomorrow and it calls for torrified wheat.
The missus got me some puffed wheat (Sanitarium) from the supermarket.
To those that have used this before, do you guys attempt to crack/crush it? I semi-crushed 250 grams with a rolling pin but not sure if it is necessary.
BTW, the recipe is for "Everards Original Old Strong Ale".

C&B
TDA


----------



## big d (6/3/04)

tda
this may not be much help but ive only seen torrified wheat once and that was in twoc hbs in perth.it looks like overly fat plump grain so i guess it needs cracking like normal grain.i could be wrong but.also dont know if puffed wheat would be a good substitute.im thinking it wont be any good 
i will keenly follow this post for other replys.

cheers
big d


----------



## Trev (6/3/04)

Mark,

I had a recipe that called for Torrified Wheat but I had no luck in finding it - at least locally. Instead I used cracked wheat that I picked up from the health food section at the supermarket.

It worked a treat in the heiferwiezen I made, now onto 3rd batch and can't wait  

If all else fail maybe you could try that?

Trev


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/3/04)

Thanks 4 the replies so far. 
big d:
I'm pretty sure torrified wheat and puffed wheat are the same, I could be wrong but I am still gunna use it.
Trev:
Not a big fan of wheat beers but would be interested to see your recipes please.

C&B
TDA


----------



## big d (6/3/04)

probably the same tda but the torrified wheat i saw just looked hard so im guessing its unlike puffed wheat which i think is soft.probably turn out a good beer anyway.

cheers
big d
( puff daddy )


----------



## dicko (6/3/04)

Hi Fellas
This is GT's reply to a question I asked on Grumpys site last year.
Do a Search on the site under Torrified wheat


Quote>
Name: GRUMPY Thomas in Verdun
Date: 02-10-03 22:32

Torr. Wheat is puffed wheat and wheat malt would you believe, is malted wheat! The former is gelatinised but NOT malted but can be used in a mash very easily (UK brewers use the gear for a hint of flavour and head retention.
The latter is malted and good at 5% in all beers and up to 70% in German wheat beers.

tdh<Quote
Cheer and I hope this helps


----------



## Linz (7/3/04)

TDA,

I also use recipies from byoraah and as for the wheat, I use flaked wheat that I get from a chain health food store called "Go Vita". I've seen several stores around Sydney, but not sure how far the chain goes. On page 10, above the title of torrified wheat he mentions the substitution of brewers wheat flour with the same amounts of torrified or flaked wheat, so I assumed they as the same.

Try this:

http://www.govita.com.au/locations.htm


Now I know they're all over


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/3/04)

Cheers BBB and Linz.

Brewday went smoothly with the puffed wheat. It costs $4 for 250 grams so don't think I will be using it in every brew I do  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jovial_Monk (8/3/04)

Puffed wheat adds a nice grainy bready flavor to the beer and of course aids head rentention as does any form of wheat. I have the Thomas Fawcett English torrefied wheat, looks like a slightly enlarged grain of wheat. Tastes real nice when you chew a grain or two. Definitely superior to the huge white globs you get from a health or wholefood store!

$3.50/500g

Jovial Monk


----------

